# Messenger Bag of Death!



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

The short version:
While on my practice run this evening my messenger bag kept swinging, shift, sliding onto my stomach, and generally being an extremely dangerous, unbalanced, death trap strapped to my back. Thankfully it was my practice and not tomorrow morning surrounded by traffic.

The long version:
I am new to bicycle commuting, not because its bike to work week or month or whatever, because cycling is something I really wanted to get back into and a great opportunity to get a bike presented itself. That opportunity being a new job, where I have to pay $55/month to park within half a mile of my office, and a new residence, which is 5 miles from my office. Instant justification for the cost of a bike! I spent some time shopping, found a great deal on a bike I wanted, and got all the accessories I thought I would need (helmet, seat bag, tool, etc.).

I decided to give my commute a little test ride in order to work out the timing and ensure everything would go smoothly tomorrow morning. I put on my biking shoos, loaded up my messenger bag, strapped it to my back, and hit the road. About 30 seconds into the ride I was already having trouble with the bag. I stopped, shifted around a few things, tightened down the strap, and started off again. This time the bag lasted about 2 min before being on my stomach instead of on my back. 

I am pretty out of practice riding as it is, and the shifting around weight on my back didn’t help much. I am sure I would have been hit if I had been surrounded by morning traffic. Thankfully this was a practice run. As soon as I got back home I moved everything from my messenger bag into my Dana Design backpack. With wide shoulder straps, waist strap, and centers strap, there is no way that bag is going to shift around on me. I put it on and went back out for another test ride. This time the ride was great, no shifting and no problems with balance.

This post will be the last time I refer to my messenger bag as such, for now on it will be my shoulder bag (or the bag of death). The only problem with my backpack is the lack of compartments, does anyone have a suggestion on how to over come that? Also, I would like to consider using a messenger bag, but only one that will not shift around, once again, any suggestions?

Regards,
RLHawk


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

What type of messenger bag were you using? I personally use a Timbuk2 and I really like it. A lot of has to do with packing it correctly, which you get the hang of over time. I am right handed and so my bag goes over my left shoulder. That means if it is to shift, it will drop to my right side because it is slanted that way. So you need to pack heavier and bulkier items towards the left side of the bag (right side if you are left handed and have the bag over your right shoulder.) Did you bag also come with a stabilization strap that goes around your waist? Do you use it? 

Some other commuting tips.. carry as little heavy things as you will need. The first time you ride to work, take in anything you will need to stay clean and refreshed (towel, washcloth, soap, deodorant, brush or comb,) and leave them at work if you can. If you have room in your desk or somewhere else to stash them. Also, if you work in different shoes than you ride in, leave them at work if you can. Shoes take up a lot of room in a bag. Then learn how to roll your clothes so they don't wrinkle and how to pack them in the bag best. Usually the biggest item at the bottom. For me, that would be my pants, then a change of underwear, undershirt, regular shirt, and socks. The rest of the stuff, I leave at work. 

Hope that helps.....

Russ


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*similar experiences*



RLHawk said:


> The short version:
> While on my practice run this evening my messenger bag kept swinging, shift, sliding onto my stomach, and generally being an extremely dangerous, unbalanced, death trap strapped to my back. Thankfully it was my practice and not tomorrow morning surrounded by traffic.
> 
> The long version:
> ...


I commuted for a year with a backpack before splurging on the messenger bag. Admittedly I bought it because I saw so many messengers in downtown Chicago using them and I had a good pro-deal at the time. Now I'm on my second messenger bag (Patagonia Crit. Mass) and am contemplating going back to the backpack. 

Messenger bags are good for quick easy access (esp. to large items). IMHO they are not as stable as backpacks. Bunnyhops, trails, and out of the saddle riding can also cause messenger bags to shift. If these things are in your commute then I would look to a backpack.


----------



## siniam (Apr 23, 2004)

*Chrome bag no problems*

I started commuting with a backpack, 

Then I realized Messenger bags could take 2 minutes off your commute only if used in conjuction with the rolled up pant leg, and lugged steel bikes. 

So I runs out and buy the coolest bag I had ever seen. Needless to say my first couple of rides I had the same experiences you had. 

What I had failed to notice was it was not the bag, I just had never realized how sloppy of a rider I was. When I got my upper body to stop jerking around, and my hips to stop rolling, all of those problems went away.

I am in no way calling you a sloppy rider. I am just saying my form sucked, and that lead to my problems.

I have also learned that the bag should be snug (like a banana hammock), loaded properly (I can carry a 12 pack and 2 bottles of wine at a time). 

Good luck with the bag. Personally I would never go back to a backpack. In florida they happen to be way too hot.

An American is a man with 2 arms and 4 wheels.
-A chinese child


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

*Commute went fine with backpack*

Thank you all for the reply and advice. The bag I was using didn’t have a stabilizer strap, so that may have had a lot to do with the problem. I also don’t have the best form, so as soon as I start riding comfortably without moving my upper body, maybe the bag will stop shifting.

For now I can make due with the backpack. It worked great this morning and will probably continue to be fine until I absolutly need a bag with multiple compartments.

Regards,
RLHawk


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*A laptop backpack...*

generally has multiple compartments. Admittedly, I do carry a computer in mine, but I would stick with this style bag even if I regularly left the laptop at home. I think the compgeeks (http://www.compgeeks.com) has some for cheap (less than $20), though I've not looked closely at what they have for compartments.
Brian


----------



## becca (May 31, 2004)

i use a laptop messenger bag made by <a href="www.caseclosedbags.com">case closed bags</a>. it's a durable bag. i've had it for a bit over a year and it's been pretty thrashed. i had to use scotchguard on the outside once, but that was after putting it through the laundry machine.

theoretically, any messenger style bag can work. make sure your strap and cam clip are tightened. you want the bag to cut across your upper chest and feel tight, but not like it's choking off your circulation or too restrictive. the bag should rest on your mid to lower back and be angled. pack larger, heavier items closer to you, unless you need them for quick access. my bag usually has my textbooks closest to my back, followe by my notebooks/binders then a lieter or two of water. the smaller, lighter items like books, planner and grapher get thrown on top of the water. my bag has a handy pocket that fits a ulock right under the flap of the bag, so when i need to lock up i just grab it from the pocket without having to undo the clips to the bag.

i'd highly recommend the case closed bag for a smaller person. i chose it because the small timbuk2 was too small, but the medium timbuk2 was too large. i ride a 49cm road frame, to give you an idea of my size. also, the timbuk2 packed things too far from my back (it's 8'' deep versus 5'') and i felt like i was constantly being pulled backwards.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

RLHawk said:


> The short version:
> While on my practice run this evening my messenger bag kept swinging, shift, sliding onto my stomach, and generally being an extremely dangerous, unbalanced, death trap strapped to my back. Thankfully it was my practice and not tomorrow morning surrounded by traffic.
> ,
> RLHawk


Typical situation here. You get a messenger bag because it's cool and backpacks are a bit dorky. then you realize that messenger bags are annoying. they are useful if you have to get stuff in and out of your bag frequently, like a messenger.
Backpacks are hot and sweaty and annoying.
Get a rack! a good one that bolts on. If you do not have rack mounts on your bike, have a competent bike shop mount the rack. then get either a trunk rack or a pannier. i like the jand grocery pannier.
this is the super dork option, which generally coincides with the practical side of things.
i dont ride in a city, and i ride 10 miles each way. i hit one stoplight.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Backpack*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> Typical situation here. You get a messenger bag because it's cool and backpacks are a bit dorky. then you realize that messenger bags are annoying. they are useful if you have to get stuff in and out of your bag frequently, like a messenger.
> Backpacks are hot and sweaty and annoying.
> Get a rack! a good one that bolts on. If you do not have rack mounts on your bike, have a competent bike shop mount the rack. then get either a trunk rack or a pannier. i like the jand grocery pannier.
> this is the super dork option, which generally coincides with the practical side of things.
> i dont ride in a city, and i ride 10 miles each way. i hit one stoplight.



I commute almost every day -- last year I rode 95% of my commutes. Generally, I ride a longer loop of 18-30 miles in the morning and a 6.5 mile direct route home in the evening. I have used a Vaude Sienna 30 for the past three years and love it. The pack arcs in such a way as to maintain an air space between the pack and my back which means a cooler ride. It also has a built in rain cover which is important in the Pacific NW.

I don't like panniers (and I need more space than a trunk) because I feel that they negatively affect bicycle handling and become sails in cross and head winds -- not to mention their significant drag during calm conditions.


----------

